# Be Carefull You Don't Go Blind..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I remember when the wife looked like this.. Sigh!.

Here.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I knew your wife then, she has improved, like good wine with age..... :lol: :lol: 

Dave :lol: :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I think I knew your wife then, she has improved, like good wine with age..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :lol: :roll:


"Cough" :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D still does look like that but can I get her to dance naked for youtube? Can I heck! 8O


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

''Be Carefull You Don't Go Blind''

Is it ok if I just watch it a little bit and wear glasses ?

8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------

